# Sprint A Palooza



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 10, 2015)

Been casually looking for a Sprint for a while. Hoped for one in a less common color so last month while visiting the mother in law in Colorado Springs came across this 1975 Chestnut one on the Denver CL that filled the bill. It had been on a couple weeks so struck a deal and I shipped it home. Pretty nice. 

Then of course a 1974 Opaque Red one pops up locally a couple weeks ago. After a bit of drama I scored it.  This one has Araya alloy wheels which I think I will leave on it. Another nice bike in a great color.

Looking for the correct Taihei seat for the Chestnut one if anyone has one.   It is just like the one on the red one.  Thanks!


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2015)

Love the red one. Got one the same color!
REC


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 10, 2015)

That is a very nice pair. I don't usually like red but that one works for me.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 10, 2015)

Be careful they can be addicting.  Most of mine are red but the orange one is a bit rare.  Roger


----------



## REC (Sep 10, 2015)

OK,
Here's mine....
EDIT:
Failed to mention that this bike is original with the exception of the pedals, tires, fork, and valve stem caps. I have the original pedals and fork stashed for it.

REC


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 12, 2015)

rhenning said:


> Be careful they can be addicting.  Most of mine are red but the orange one is a bit rare.  Roger




Yes I can see these being like the Super Sports and becoming addictive!  Never thought that would happen either.  How about a close up of the orange one. 

Nice one REC!


----------



## rhenning (Sep 12, 2015)

These are the other pictures I have of the orange Sprint on my computer.  Roger


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 12, 2015)

Heres my Sprint...had it kitted out with alloy wheels, 14-32 FW, Suntour VGT Luxe, and a Brooks saddle when I was riding it a lot, but put it back to stock recently as ive been riding other bikes..these frames are really fun to ride..


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 12, 2015)

1977 Sprint - as found, 100% original including tires:





Here you can see the new for '77 patented quick-release hub retainers that snap to the fork along with the corresponding "Wheels must be properly secured" paper caution tag still remaining on the hub:





The '76 and '77 Sprint models are fairly rare and did not appear in any catalogs. According to a dealer News Flash bulletin Schwinn had only 1,500 1975 Sprint frames left-over in 1976 for '76 and '77 builds. This Sky Blue one was built on April 28 1977, two days after Roger's orange bike above. From what I found researching these Schwinn apparently built all of the '77 Sprints over about a month's time that year using up the remaining '75 dated frames.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 13, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> 1977 Sprint - as found, 100% original including tires:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man, thats a nice bike! That would be a really fun bike to go through. It looks to have very little miles on it, paint looks great, and those top tube decals look strong.

I wonder what was the cause or reasoning on doing it over a months time? What process kept them from just doing them all in one big batch? Maybe paint, as different colors may have been shot on different days/weeks?


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 13, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Man, thats a nice bike! That would be a really fun bike to go through. It looks to have very little miles on it, paint looks great, and those top tube decals look strong.




Thanks, the TT decals are great, the DT not as much. Paint is near perfect under the grime.











> I wonder what was the cause or reasoning on doing it over a months time? What process kept them from just doing them all in one big batch? Maybe paint, as different colors may have been shot on different days/weeks?




I've only documented 4 1977 Sprints so far, and three of those were built within a week's time so they may have had two or more smaller runs. For '77 the Sprint was identical in componentry to the Sierra (renamed Continental) except for the frame, fork, decals and kickstand sprag so they were probably built along side those models:


----------

